# looking for a new SF book



## gill (Jan 26, 2006)

havent been here for a while and now im looking for a new sci-fi book im in the middle of a song of ice and fire trilogy and am lookin for a wee change since i just finished book 2. i was looking into pandoras star or the clasic dune trilogy which i've heard soo much about. soo any recomendations for a high tech fantasy or a sci-fantasy such as warhammer 40k books

thanks in advanced.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 26, 2006)

ooo, HG creeps in to whisper, "Saga of the Exiles" by Julian May!...

She's pretty good. Mix of fantasy-science, I could say....


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 29, 2006)

HieroGlyph said:
			
		

> ooo, HG creeps in to whisper, "Saga of the Exiles" by Julian May!...
> 
> She's pretty good. Mix of fantasy-science, I could say....


 
I loved it very different, read punktown


----------



## Thunderchild (Jan 30, 2006)

if your into 40k books try and find space marine - its about 15 years old now and the best of the 40k exploitation books - its also rare (but worth it)

P.S. sorry I forget the name of the Author


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 30, 2006)

The "Shadowrun" series sounds like something you'd like.

Bladerunner + Cyberpunk, mixed with Elves, Dragons, Orcs & Magic.


----------



## SukiTrek (Jan 30, 2006)

Man-Kzin Wars X is good.


----------



## bendoran (Jan 31, 2006)

altered carbon by richard morgan. in a word, awesome.


----------



## Brys (Feb 4, 2006)

The Forever War by Joe Haldeman
The Stars My Destination by Alfred Bester

Both of those are classic SF novels, fast paced and very well written. But IMO the masterpiece of science fiction is Daniel Keyes' Flowers for Algernon, though it's not in anyway traditional, and the science elements are minimal (and there's not much action in it). But the best all-round SF author has to be Philip K Dick - especially a Scanner Darkly.

If you're looking for something which has more of an epic fantasy feel to it, I'd suggest the Book of the New Sun by Gene Wolfe, Heroes Die by Matthew Stover or Otherland by Tad Williams.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 6, 2006)

Brys said:
			
		

> The Forever War by Joe Haldeman


 
I really enjoyed that lots of action very interesting with effects of space travel and the passage of time, Philip K Dick try flow my tears the policeman said. Have u read Dune yet coz u have to if u like sci fi its a fantastic example


----------



## Brys (Feb 7, 2006)

> Have u read Dune yet coz u have to if u like sci fi its a fantastic example


 
Very good use of words - Dune is certainly fantastic in more than one sense. Not just is it an excellent novel, but it's also much more fantastic in terms of setting than most science fiction - there's not a lot of science, but it's got many features of decent epic fantasy - alternate world, large cast of characters, lots of interesting creatures, societies etc.

I enjoyed Flow My Tears by PKD, but I didn't think it was quite as good as A Scanner Darkly - which was a masterpiece.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 8, 2006)

Brys said:
			
		

> The Forever War by Joe Haldeman
> The Stars My Destination by Alfred Bester
> 
> Both of those are classic SF novels, fast paced and very well written. But IMO the masterpiece of science fiction is Daniel Keyes' Flowers for Algernon, though it's not in anyway traditional, and the science elements are minimal (and there's not much action in it). But the best all-round SF author has to be Philip K Dick - especially a Scanner Darkly.
> ...


 
There's been a release of titles under the SF Masterworks Banner, including most of the titles above to my knowledge. I'm reading both Erikson and Martin's series at the moment and am really enjoying breaking it up with discovering stand alone storys like _Flowers for Algernon_, _Blood Music_, _Lathe of Heaven_ and _Timescape._

Finding great stories, an intersesting history of SF and a whole list of new authors/books to look into


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 8, 2006)

I read mostly Fantasy but one Science Fiction book (apart from Dune of course) that kept me engrossed for hours was The Galactic Millieu Trilogy by Julian May.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 9, 2006)

For top-quality sci-fi, read Peter Hamilton (Night's Dawn and Pandora's Star/Judas Unchained only), Iain Banks, Neal Asher, Al Reynolds and Richard Morgan. Easy


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 9, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> For top-quality sci-fi, read Peter Hamilton (Night's Dawn and Pandora's Star/Judas Unchained only), Iain Banks, Neal Asher, Al Reynolds and Richard Morgan. Easy


Whathave you got against the "Mindstar rising" trilogy, before Hamilton became so long winded?


----------



## gill (Feb 21, 2006)

just got pandoras star havent started yet as im reading storm of swords: blood and gold by grr.martin its cool gota get it finished and red pandoras star but and if i like it judas unchained


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 21, 2006)

Brys
 
I enjoyed Flow My Tears by PKD said:
			
		

> I loved scanner darkly so much the drug theme struck very close to home I waiting for the animation/film thing I just not sure how it will come across as a film, it will b interesting to say the least and all my mates will be seeing it with me so bringing PKD to a wider audience is always a job I relish


----------



## gill (Feb 22, 2006)

doesnt sound like my kind of book, im looking foward to the Eragon film a the moment but films from books never live up to the book


----------



## Miranda (Feb 22, 2006)

Magician by Raymond Feist


----------



## Galah (Mar 11, 2006)

mmm . . . what about the Kim Stanley Robinson Red Mars, Blue Mars, Green Mars books?

ed. - missed the fantasy part of the question (it's 12:17am here) C S Friedman _In Conquest Born; _Brian Aldiss H_elliconia_ books . . .


----------

